# PS DOWNGRADE FILES LEAKED!!!!!!!!!



## TLSS_N (Nov 17, 2010)

ps3news.com via EurAsia said:
			
		

> A few days back an FLA file and some instructions were posted to compliment the previously released update software for the PSJailBreak Team's PSDowngrade product, and today the PS JailBreak downgrade files have been leaked through a nice but anonymous source on IRC. Currently work is being done towards a free public PS3 downgrader alternative to the pay version, and based on a preliminary examination of the leaked PS Downgrader 3.41 PUP and Lv2diag.self files they appear to include a modified PUP along with the official Sony PlayStation 3 JIG Files that were also leaked nearly two years ago.
> 
> Usually JIG files use a special PUP to downgrade as inside its CORE_OS package is flagged for downgrading, however, this is not the case. It seems that the PUP has been modified to allow downgrading, perhaps via another yet undisclosed exploit... Time will tell for sure!



well, anyone looking/willing to get into this and give it a go??


OMFG here it comes! better watch out sony!

source

edit:added source!

edit 2: just realized i mistyped the title, can a mod fix it? i dont see anywhere to do it.

sry everyone i've been sick and i screwed up xD


----------



## Rydian (Nov 17, 2010)

If what I think is true (that this works totally outside the firmware) that means that all current PS3 systems will be fully hackable now and forever, and Sony will have to make a totally new hardware revision in order to stop future piracy (as they won't be able to stop current devices without also harming legit users).

Wow.


----------



## TLSS_N (Nov 17, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> If what I think is true (that this works totally outside the firmware) that means that all current PS3 systems will be fully hackable now and forever, and Sony will have to make a totally new hardware revision in order to stop future piracy (as they won't be able to stop current devices without also harming legit users).
> 
> Wow.



yea, a new hardware revision should be in order.. but then again they might have something up there sleeves. 

and it's crazy, i guess geohot feels pretty dumb right now.


----------



## Squirps (Nov 17, 2010)

Holy. Shit. This is probably the best PS3 news in a while, and I'm hoping this won't get patched for quite some time! If a hardware revision is needed, well, then Sony's screwed. Hopefully, the next piece in the PS3 Scene is that the PSGroove will become undetectable by Sony! I'm gonna wait to use Groove until that though...

EDIT: Wait, if the console is downgraded, is it detectable by Sony when you go online? Won't they just ban you or something (assuming of course that they normally DO ban you?


----------



## deathking (Nov 17, 2010)

some people said the ps3 scene was dead.....


----------



## Fudge (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice. I'm glad to see this console hacked. I'm curious to how Sony will handle the situation.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 17, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> Nice. I'm glad to see this console hacked. I'm curious to how Sony will handle the situation.



Make more updates and say they did it before Nintendo.


----------



## redact (Nov 17, 2010)

lulz at use of "get back" in demonstration video


----------



## mangaTom (Nov 17, 2010)

Well this is really great news for the ps3 scene,now for homebrews.


----------



## TLSS_N (Nov 17, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> lulz at use of "get back" in demonstration video
> *snip*


yea, it is quite the selection


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 17, 2010)

yeah almost time to get a ps3...almost


----------



## TLSS_N (Nov 17, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> yeah almost time to get a ps3...almost


I am actually considering just going and changing all the things i wanted for Christmas and switching it for a ps3, I am sure it's going to be a tough decision.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 17, 2010)

My cousin is going to piss his pants.


----------



## TLSS_N (Nov 17, 2010)

salamai said:
			
		

> My cousin is going to piss his pants.



at least he isn't jizzing like the guy on the video lol!


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 17, 2010)

I guess they are going to start banning ps3s now.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 17, 2010)

aguyyyy said:
			
		

> EDIT: Wait, if the console is downgraded, is it detectable by Sony when you go online? Won't they just ban you or something (assuming of course that they normally DO ban you?


Sony's been doing the standard "just check for the latest firmware" deal online, they have NOT banned anybody, so nobody knows what they check for yet.


----------



## TLSS_N (Nov 17, 2010)

k guys, I am going to sleep, I will check up on this in the morning.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 17, 2010)

The Living Shadow said:
			
		

> salamai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SO TRUE!!!!!!


----------



## dilav (Nov 17, 2010)

so, it is now *confirmed* that it will work on firmware's higher than 3.41*?*
edit: i see, the article kind of hints it, but no word on it yet?
edit: seems to be confirmed by a few people yesterday.


----------



## Costello (Nov 17, 2010)

I wouldn't upgrade to anything above 3.41 just because of this news, at least not yet...
... not until there is a fully functioning method available for free


----------



## KirovAir (Nov 17, 2010)

And suddenly I know what I'm getting this christmas.


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 17, 2010)

question is ... can this be fixed with a simple future update from sony and render this useless .. like we know it can downgrade current firmware, but maybe not future .

... as costello said, stay safe and dnt upgrade till we can confirm future firmware downgrades, i just believe this is for 3.42+ firmware to "X.XX" considering sony does something about this 

- lol some major leaks happening to sony ... if this were a full on hack reverse engineered stuff i'd support it, but its just mostly glitching and stealing so blah fuck  it - once there are PROPER applications for the PS3 scene other than just piracy i will pick another PS3 up just for Jailbreaking, as of now legit is the way to go with Sony.


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Nov 17, 2010)

Yay! I can downgrade my PS3 towards 3.20!
...but I ned to buy a used 60GB PS3, first!


----------



## KirovAir (Nov 17, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> - lol some major leaks happening to sony ... if this were a full on hack reverse engineered stuff i'd support it, but its just mostly glitching and stealing so blah fuck  it - once there are PROPER applications for the PS3 scene other than just piracy i will pick another PS3 up just for Jailbreaking, as of now legit is the way to go with Sony.



Glitching and stealing? The psjailbreak hack was an actual exploit in the system kernel. No stolen code whatsoever. The team behind psjailbreak may be very commercial, but they are some damn good hackers.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 17, 2010)

its great news for piraters but ppl living here still have problem getting games unless this becomes famous here which i dont believe ppl even know about


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 17, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> its great news for piraters but ppl living here still have problem getting games unless this becomes famous here which i dont believe ppl even know about


Would it be easier if people started dumping PS3 games?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 17, 2010)

If this enables Backwards compatibility i will be SO OVERJOYED that Sony is getting FUCKED.

and yes...I don't even own a PS3.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 17, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> If this enables Backwards compatibility i will be SO OVERJOYED that Sony is getting FUCKED.
> 
> and yes...I don't even own a PS3.


If you're talking of PS2 Backwards Compability, then no. That's an hardware thing.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 17, 2010)

and here's sonys reaction to this


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 17, 2010)

Darkmystery said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stealing - as in they wanted monies, and hey guess what you can do it for free on some devices that you already own

Glitching - this is just a console i debug mode ... where is the "exploit" in that ? 


- end of story.


----------



## indask8 (Nov 17, 2010)

This is an awesome news.

The only thing still missing is the files to transform our usb dongle into the jig.

But beware, while the jailbreak does not void your warranty (as far as we know).

I'm pretty sure that access to service mode is logged into the PS3, so if you try this say good bye to your warranty (anyway, you don't really care anymore since you can service it at home now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Rydian (Nov 17, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Stealing - as in they wanted monies, and hey guess what you can do it for free on some devices that you already ownSo Microsoft wanting money for Windows when you can get linux for free means they're stealing?
> Wal*mart selling birdhouses when you can build your own out of some wood in your back yard means they're stealing?
> 
> No.
> ...


Remind me to get you a dictionary for christmas.


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 17, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Glitching - this is just a console i debug mode ... where is the "exploit" in that ?


The exploit is needed to get into debug mode.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Nov 17, 2010)

Can this downgrade back to otherOS? 
That would be awesome


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 18, 2010)

would you need the dongle to downgrade or not?


----------



## smash_brew (Nov 18, 2010)

btyre said:
			
		

> Can this downgrade back to otherOS?
> That would be awesome



From what ive read, yes. this will allow you to downgrade to whatever firmware you would like including firmwares that include the otheros feature.


----------



## TLSS_N (Nov 18, 2010)

btyre said:
			
		

> Can this downgrade back to otherOS?
> That would be awesome



why downgrade to limited features when you could have AsbestOS!


----------



## redact (Nov 18, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Stealing - as in they wanted monies, and hey guess what you can do it for free on some devices that you already own
> the psjb existed before the "free" clones (which are not free as you still need a pricey calc/pricey phone/teensy/whatever)
> 
> QUOTE(Maz7006 @ Nov 18 2010, 03:23 AM) Glitching - this is just a console i debug mode ... where is the "exploit" in that ?


they *exploit* the way the ps3 handles usb devices when booting in order to get the ps3 in dev mode


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Nov 18, 2010)

This is great news, can't wait for a free/reliable version. I think sony will have to release a hardware revision on future ps3' good thing there are plenty of older models out there.


----------



## caitsith2 (Nov 18, 2010)

aguyyyy said:
			
		

> Holy. Shit. This is probably the best PS3 news in a while, and I'm hoping this won't get patched for quite some time! If a hardware revision is needed, well, then Sony's screwed. Hopefully, the next piece in the PS3 Scene is that the PSGroove will become undetectable by Sony! I'm gonna wait to use Groove until that though...
> 
> EDIT: Wait, if the console is downgraded, is it detectable by Sony when you go online? Won't they just ban you or something (assuming of course that they normally DO ban you?



Technically, yes, sony could detect and ban you for downgrading, since every time you do go online, your system version number is reported, and presumably something that uniquely identifies your console.  Now,  if you went up to the latest, go online, then downgrade, then go online, boom, sony sees you downgraded.


----------



## Rockym (Nov 18, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> This is great news, can't wait for a free/reliable version. I think sony will have to release a hardware revision on future ps3' good thing there are plenty of older models out there.



Wouldn't a hardware revision be kind of pointless and wasteful?  I mean, there's over 40 million PS3s out there now.  It seems like a hardware revision wouldn't help in stopping a hack at all and would be just a waste of time and resources.


----------



## lolzed (Nov 18, 2010)

Rockym said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually,it is useful.Your reason as why it's not useful doesn't make sense...

This hack may very well hack every PS3 console if they don't make a rev,so do the math.


----------



## antwill (Nov 18, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Rockym said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean 'may' if a hardware revision is the only way to stop it then it can. A hardware revision will not stop the 40 million + PS3s from being hacked, so it is indeed pretty much pointless in this regard. But putting a curb to piracy it makes sense to do so.


----------



## lolzed (Nov 18, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> lolzed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if they don't do a rev,then more consoles can be hacked?


----------



## antwill (Nov 18, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Well if they don't do a rev,then more consoles can be hacked?


Which is what I said.


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 18, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. linux is advertised as being free, not to mention its open source software so your comparison does not fit in this context. Take the PSP for example, CFW, free and it works. Wii, cIOS and its free. Ixtreme for 360, free and it works. All of which is reversed engineering. 

2. A PS3 in debug mode is basically what comes with every PS3 out there. Just enabling it that is all. It seems people indirectly found a way to find out how to construct this infamous dongle that messes with the boot code or whatever it does. Not an exploit to me.

3. I believe i do quite well considering my ethic background when it comes to English, yeah i fuck up, but not bad considering i taught myself this language. 

its quite sad that i still can't voice my opinion about things, its not that i could potentially harm anyone with what i wrote, if it were something like bad advise or something then yeah i understand you coming at me with all your quotes and google shit to correct me, but i suppose i can't change some things.


----------



## antwill (Nov 18, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> 1. linux is advertised as being free, not to mention its open source software so your comparison does not fit in this context. Take the PSP for example, CFW, free and it works. Wii, cIOS and its free. Ixtreme for 360, free and it works. All of which is reversed engineering.


I agree his example didn't quite make as much sense in this situation. But I don't know if I would go as far as to say it was 'stealing' it's more of a gray area.

Your English is fine, hell it's better than most native speakers. It's just Rydian being his usual pretentious self, don't let one person get you down.


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 18, 2010)

Yo Maz7006 just chiming in that you are incorrect and that a system that takes advantage of a hole in system security is indeed an exploit in that it "*exploits*" the security vulnerability. I don't know if you a background in CS or other IT security but be careful talking about things you don't know about. Also try to get better at posting man.

edit: wow not all Linux distributions are free dude some like Red Hat Linux and the infamous Lindows require money to get and have a small degree of technical support. I guess this stuff might be too obscure though just pretend all linux is Ubuntu and is 'advertised as free'.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 18, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> 1. linux is advertised as being free, not to mention its open source software so your comparison does not fit in this context. Take the PSP for example, CFW, free and it works. Wii, cIOS and its free. Ixtreme for 360, free and it works. All of which is reversed engineering.PSgroove is free and open-source, and was released before almost every jailbreak device (save the first of course).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My problem is that you're making accusations that are false, claiming things are being stolen when they're not.

*If you're not fully sure on what's going on, you shouldn't make accusations of theft.*


EDIT: Typos.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 18, 2010)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> edit: wow not all Linux distributions are free dude some like Red Hat Linux and the infamous Lindows require money to get and have a small degree of technical support. I guess this stuff might be too obscure though just pretend all linux is Ubuntu and is 'advertised as free'.


Linux != GNU Linux (prepackaged fully open-source distribution).  The Linux kernel and it's core tools/commands are and always will remain (due to their license) free.

Third-party stuff for Linux is not in the same situation, just like Microsoft Office is not built into Windows and needs to be purchased separately.


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 18, 2010)

"Not all Linux is Linux"


----------



## Rydian (Nov 18, 2010)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> "Not all Linux is Linux"


http://www.gnu.org/gnu/linux-and-gnu.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU/Linux_naming_controversy

Yes, the naming thing is stupid.


----------



## The Composer (Nov 18, 2010)

I know that by around January the PS3 will be fully hackeable. 

This will mean that the scene will be as good as the Wii one.


PD: Please try to keep this on topic.


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 18, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> *If you're not fully sure on what's going on, you shouldn't make accusations of theft.*
> 
> then please tell me where on earth this device originated from, who originally made it, and where the contents of these dongles are from.
> 
> ...



i try my best, there's always that nice block post feature if you can't stand my posts.


----------



## mori123 (Nov 18, 2010)

Well as someone who has Modded a few Ps3s using the current hack and was doing psps back in the day what this  downgrader and service mode heralds is that cfw is now flashable,  All we need now is someone to decompile the f/w and build a CFW, soon i expect the ps3 to be wide open.


----------



## Reploid (Nov 18, 2010)

I dont get it
what do I need to perform a downgrade?


----------



## Arras (Nov 18, 2010)

An original PSJailbreak($100.00) and the PSDowngrade files ($40.00). Which means it might be better to wait until some way gets released to downgrade with the cheaper clones (like the one sold at Shoptemp) or with all the different PSGroove ports.
By the way, how'd they managed to get this running? Sure, downgrading probably isn't that hard on a hacked console, but I though Sony blocked the PSJailbreak from doing anything at all? Just like my cheap 3rd party controller?


----------



## Rydian (Nov 18, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's in the FAQ. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Q - Isn't this stolen from Sony?*
A - No, it's been confirmed as an original exploit.

And you can find a more in-depth explanation of how the exploit works here.

As you can see it's most certainly NOT just some "flip a switch we stole from Sony" device.


----------



## synce (Nov 20, 2010)

Sony should be happy about this. I'm going out and buying a PS3 tomorrow as I'm sure many people are now considering


----------



## heat6jones (Nov 23, 2010)

This is interesting and should be great for some, but for me the PS3 is my source for online gaming and I do not want to get banned online. I also do not feel like investing in another PS3. I can get PS3 games by using reward points on my credit card, freebie sites like yourfree360games, or on really cheap sells (See games go from 10-20 online regularly). 

Now if they could come up with a way so you wouldn't be banned online, I'd do it.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Nov 23, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well I'll be damned, they did it. It's the PSX all over again! And Maz, I don't care if grammar or punctuation is correct. All that matters to me is that a person gets their point across. But then there will be some people worrying about sight imperfections in a sentence that they miss a potentially insightful  point. And to even try learning another language is amazing to me. Most if not all the people correcting peoples grammar here only know one language and wouldn't dare learn another language for being mocked themselves. ...uh, back on topic.

I hope this is a gateway to endless possibilities.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Nov 23, 2010)

Okay, so as it stands right now there is now way to do this without the "official" PSJailbreak dongle? I guess I'll wait until somebody ports this stuff to TI Calculators, because that's my best device for the Jailbreak code. I've got it just waiting for the downgrading to be made publicly usable.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Nov 23, 2010)

a guy over at psx-scene named zAxis is close to getting a working one. he called it psgrade, he has psgrade code released, but no keys yet



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Ok, I decided to release my implementation of psdowngrade, it is called PSGrade.
> 
> Here it is: https://github.com/zAxis/PSGrade
> DON'T GET EXCITED YET!, as the title said, we don't have a working key yet.
> ...


----------

